# Rain barrel?



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Starting to look at some these, mostly shopping the big box stores right now. Does anyone have models they really like or dislike that would be good to avoid.
Thanks in advance for any input, lets say somewhere in the 80-140 range for a budget.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

A lot depends on desired aesthetics as well as intended use! Do you want need something that is decorative or just functional? Will you be just using it for watering plants or will it be used for drinking?


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't care about aesthetics too much, would use as a backup emergency water source.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

For my garden water storage, I found a 250 gallon, white plastic tank on craigslist for $20. It had a spigot and shut-off valve on it. I went to the hardware store and picked up a reducer that brought it down to garden hose size for less than $10. It gets filled with run-off from the woodshed. I got real lucky on that one but you can usually find large tanks on craigslist for $60- $80.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I got four rain barrels from the White House Apple company in Winchester, VA. They were $15 each. There are lots of food companies that use these barrels and because they are food grade they are safe. Don't pay $100 for something you can get cheap. Find a food company.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

fishparts2003 said:


> Don't care about aesthetics too much, would use as a backup emergency water source.


Well you could go with plastic 55 gal. drums or a larger tank as UncleJoe suggested (fyi he got a screaming deal they go for about 1.00 a gal. here)! Here is a bunch of info that will give you some ideas: http://www.twdb.state.tx.us/publications/reports/rainwaterharvestingmanual_3rdedition.pdf


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks , gonna start digging around for a food grade barrel supplier. If I can get em cheap I will get a couple and chain em together.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

We found our 55 gallon drums through craigslist ($10). They're used, but had food in them (flavor syrups, mostly). We're just using them for collecting garden water, so didn't care about the smell and didn't clean them out. But after just a couple uses, the smell is gone, which makes me think it would be really easy to clean out the smell with a little effort.

We also see a lot of water totes on craigslist - they're square containers with metal cages around them, and hold (usually) 270, 300, or 330 gallons. We've seen them anywhere from $50 to $150 (used). Sometimes they're used for non-food items, so just watch for that.

I'm with Uncle Joe - if you're not concerned with aesthetics, I'd go with with the large totes. We wish we'd gone that route first, rather than the 55 gallon drums. We have 30 drums now, and that holds the same amount of water as 5 of the larger totes - and the totes would utilize space MUCH better!

Be sure to check out stuff on youtube, too. There's so much that folks have done, it will make your head spin. It's great for getting ideas.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I found food grade barrels on CL, 25 a piece. Say they have been used once for a food preservative and can be rinsed with water to remove any residue. Haven't heard back yet, also haven't been waiting long though.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Yup, got mine from a company that was selling used food grade ones for $10 each (back before Y2K). Kept em, and when I moved here cut my rain gutter downspouts, attached the flexible spouts, put the other end into a hole on the barrel, and there ya go. Oh yeah, we also bought spigots for the bottom and installed them. Those things cost more than the barrels, but worth it. We have three 50-gal rain barrels for the garden, which stood us in good stead during last summers drought.


----------



## RainBarrelDotCa (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi There, I work for RainBarrel.ca and we are located up in Ontario. We partner with non-profits to host fundraising rain barrel sales. Our barrels on average sell for $50 (with a portion going towards a non-profit). We hope to make it further down south as we grow...

Our rain barrels are the most environmentally friendly available and although considered the "greenest" they are typically available in slate grey, terracotta or black. Standard features include a top filter basket, top-side overflow and barrel-to-barrel inter connectivity outlet, overflow hose and a bottom-side spigot with garden hose thread.

Feel free to check us out: www.RainBarrel.ca
Cheers!


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

where do u live in mass there was a guy that sold barrels between concord and portsmouth nh when i used to truck thru there about 4~5 years ago i think the town started with a b will find a map and post town and highway later if interested


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

I got a call back and hope to get a couple barrels by the end of the week. Thanks for the input. 55 gal. at 25 a piece.


----------



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

When storing water in containers, the containers should not be clear or white/transparent. They need to be colored such that light does not penetrate thru to the water because if that happens, algae will grow in the water and contaminate it. If your containers allow light to penetrate to the water you need to paint the outside of the container to make it light proof.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

That makes sense,the ones I found are blue so I believe it should be ok.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

RUN1251 said:


> When storing water in containers, the containers should not be clear or white/transparent. They need to be colored such that light does not penetrate thru to the water because if that happens, algae will grow in the water and contaminate it. If your containers allow light to penetrate to the water you need to paint the outside of the container to make it light proof.


Unless you keep them in the dark garage like I do!


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Pick up tomorrow morning


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

UncleJoe said:


> For my garden water storage, I found a 250 gallon, white plastic tank on craigslist for $20. It had a spigot and shut-off valve on it. I went to the hardware store and picked up a reducer that brought it down to garden hose size for less than $10. It gets filled with run-off from the woodshed. I got real lucky on that one but you can usually find large tanks on craigslist for $60- $80.


Just bought a few of these. Do you need to paint the outside of the plastic carton to block UV lite, or can I just install them as they are? Thanks for the input.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mpguy18 said:


> Just bought a few of these. Do you need to paint the outside of the plastic carton to block UV lite, or can I just install them as they are? Thanks for the input.


I have a big tarp I wrap around it. One side is green, the other black. A little light still gets in from the top opening where the downspout drains in. In the hottest part of the summer I get a very small amount of algae. I just let it run into the garden when I empty the tank in the fall.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mpguy18 said:


> Do you need to paint the outside of the plastic carton to block UV lite.


I painted mine gray with some industrial alkyd enamel I got at an auction sale. I suppose most any paint would do... but yes, you will get a lot of algae if you leave unpainted.


----------



## fishparts2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

Every now and then I get a nice smooth craigslist transaction. The guy met me on time, brought the 2 barrels I was looking for, and got our deal done in about 5 minutes.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks folks. As soon as it warms up, will get out the sparyer and coat the cubes. Appreciate the input.


----------

